
Best advice to U.S. dairy farmers? 'Sell out as fast as you can' - kimsk112
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/best-advice-u-s-dairy-farmers-sell-out-fast-you-n887941?cid=eml_nbn_20180630
======
slededit
“We could buy all the gallons of milk out of the grocery store, bring them
home to our bulk tank, pour it in there and sell it back to them and make more
money,”

In Finance that is literally called arbitrage and opportunities like that are
deeply coveted. I'm a little surprised hedge funds aren't buying these dairy
farms to do just that.

~~~
ohiovr
At discount grocers like Aldis I think they have a 6 gallon limit so that
would pinch an idea like that.

------
ohiovr
In Ohio I can get a gallon of milk for $1.29 I can't believe how cheap it is.
You can get a dozen eggs for 45 cents. How do egg producers make it?

